# Parked at the Mouse



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

I notice from AIS that there are now* six *short sea traders of Hav Management "parked" at the Mouse Anchorage in the Thames Estuary, the number seems to grow every time I look! Can someone please tell me the reason? Has the Mouse now become a lay-up berth? Or are they having a group conference?


----------

